# Bruised feeling in swollen legs



## Babycalm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi
I am 34 + 4 expecting twins and have had puffy feet, legs and fingers for a couple of months but it has been worse in the last week. Have been checked regularly - including today - and there is no sign of pre-eclampsia. My legs feel so tight, my left thigh feels bruised and even hurts as I walk. My midwife and physio said there is nothing to worry about but didn't know what was causing it. This evening I noticed my calf has the same feeling of being bruised. No bruise to be seen however. Just feel so congested from the top of my legs down and they are rock hard. Putting my legs up used to help but not so much now. Could you throw any light on what this this discomfort might be? Am presuming it's just the volume of fluid in my legs causing tenderness but would appreciate your opinion.

Thank you!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Babycalm you've hit the nail on the head. If you've been checked over and all is well it is likely to be the extra fluid you are carrying due to a) being pregnant and b) being twins. 

You need to keep your legs and feet elevated and do foot exercises. Pad your feet up and down like if using pedals abd circular motions with feet in one direction and the others. While you bp is normal this swelling is of no concern, all be it uncomfortable for you. 

If you notice that one leg is more swollen than the other or painful see your doctor as this could be something more concerning. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Babycalm (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you Kaz

You have reassured me  & I'll do the exercises you suggest. My left leg is more swollen than the right though it has been since the beginning but I will mention it to my midwife whom I'm seeing at the weekend.


----------

